# Puppy with one testicle - brokenhearted.



## azusaheart (Mar 5, 2005)

We just learned that our puppy has one descended testicle, a condition called cryptorchidism. Our chihauhua puppy is going to be seven months old on the 15th. We noticed the problem around a month ago, but we weren't sure at what age he should have two descended testicles. Today, we took him to the vet, and she confirmed that he does have a problem. She also told us that he could be at a greater risk of developing cancer and that he would have to be neutered. She said she could give him until he turned one year to see if the testicle would drop. We are so brokenhearted over this news. We were hoping to breed him. We know now that that would be out of the question as he could pass this defect onto his offspring. The part about him being at risk for cancer really scares us, as you can imagine. My question is, how long should we wait to give it some time and see if he does indeed drop the other testicle? We certainly wouldn't to have unecessary surgery performed prematurely, but how safe is it to wait. Please help. We love our little guy, Bean, so very much. Thank you.


----------



## Litoris (Nov 5, 2004)

I found this information on the web at www.ivis.org:


> It is recommended to wait up to about six months of age before declaring a dog or a cat cryptorchid. The reason for the six-month wait is that the inguinal rings of most dogs are closed by 6 months of age, precluding movement of the testes from the abdomen to the inguinal canal if that has not already occurred


it goes on to say that there are usually other problems associated with this problem:


> High frequency of other congenital defects noticed in cryptorchid dogs include inguinal and umbilical hernias, patellar luxation, and preputial and penile problems. Retained testes also have a tendency to develop neoplasic changes. The risk of neoplasia in retained testis has been reported to be 9 to 14 times higher than in the scrotal testis [7,8], with Sertoli cell tumors and seminomas being the most common tumors


It sounds to me as if now would be the time to go ahead and have him neutered to avoid any long-term problems. I'm sorry


----------



## azusaheart (Mar 5, 2005)

Yes, I have read the info on the condition, but I also would love to hear from anyone on this forum who has had this problem with their chihuahua, and all is well. I just don't want to feel like we're going to lose our little one or that he may not live to be very old. Please, anyone who has this problem, I would love some comfort and reasurance that all goes well with a puppy with this condition.


----------



## Vala (Jul 8, 2004)

Litoris said:


> It is recommended to wait up to about six months of age before declaring a dog or a cat cryptorchid.
> 
> It sounds to me as if now would be the time to go ahead and have him neutered to avoid any long-term problems. I'm sorry


 :wink: I don't agree, Stinky was well passed six months before his testicles dropped I think..he was either 7 or 8. Listen to the vet and wait the year I don't see why not, and sorry to read your little guy has this problem


----------



## sjc (Jan 14, 2005)

Both of my liitle males were neutered at 6months of age and they were both "Cryptorchid". They had absolutely no problem with the surgery. I personally did not want to wait, because of the tendency in males to "mark" their territory. My Vet did not encourage me to wait either? They are healthy and happy with no health problems at all. My Bruiser will be three years old in April and Teddy Bear was two years old in Nov. Apparently, this is very common in small breed dogs. The surgery is only slighly more invasive, and mine were both home on the same day. They were a little sore for the first couple of days, and then they were playing!   It is not a big deal at all. Welcome to the Forum!

sandra, Bruiser Teddy and little Chloe


----------



## ilovesadie (Jun 1, 2004)

Normally, the docs I work with will neuter a cryptorchid at six months because it puts them at greater risk for more immediate problems like ingluinal or umbelical hernia. It's an easy procedure to do, as long as the vet is good at locating the second testicle and making the incision at the right place. If there is doubt of the location, they can use ultrasound to verify it. 

If your vet wants to wait a year, it's likely that he/she doesn't feel comfortable doing the surgery, waiting for the testicle to drop on a 6month old dog for a vet is just an easy way out to avoid doing a more difficult surgery (unless of course, your Chi has other health problems like a severe heart murmur or liver issues that could mess with the whole idea of surgery itself...) Find a vet who is comfortable doing the surgery, and get your boy neutered! =) 

-Nate


----------



## azusaheart (Mar 5, 2005)

*Thank you.*

I've been so sad all day over this. We never had a toy dog before, and I didn't realize that this could be a common problem. Anyway, thank you all for your comments and help. I loved reading about Stinky, and seeing his photo. It just gave us a little hope. We believe in the power of prayer, so we just want to give it a little time while we ask God to help him.


----------



## LondonChihuahua (Jul 3, 2004)

hi everyone,

i just found out that my benicio has the same problem, he is 7 months at the mo and our vet said wait a few more months and it may drop.

i dont want to breed from beni as he is huge!!!!!!, so i was getting him castrated anyway....but the operation is a lot more invasive so there will always be added risks i suppose.

im very worried about the cancer factor and wish i could get him done straight away.. i may get a second opinion. 
i dont want to put my baby at risk... could not bear to loose him, neither could his girlfriend vixen!!!!

thanks for the advise

jemma,vixen and beni!

:wave:


----------



## jlcase (Feb 8, 2005)

My sister's chi and her friends both had this problem, they were both neutered at 6-7 mos without any problems.


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

My precious boy is just the same , I'm nervous re his operation but i'm sure he'll be fine , he is a strong lad


----------

